# Should I buy teak?



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, this is a really strange question as far as I'm concerned.

A guy that's really local to me has some teak for sale. He's got a number of "beams" of approx 6×6x8'.

Teak's like $30 bd ft, right? He says he'd like half that. Should I try to work a deal and buy this for who-knows-what?

Should I buy it to resell it and make some money?

The budget's tight, so again … not sure where I'm going with this!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Tough one, sure you could make some money, maybe…. But in the interm you have what 3-6 beams 6×6x8 sitting around where? If you store them outside game over, it will some issue before you get it sold, because God is a comedian and he enjoys a good laugh. On the flip side someone may need teak and if you post it on CL or locally you could make some money. At the end of the day what counts is how you feel about being stuck with it worst case. Teak is nice and makes some nice furniture so you would have a supply on hand, have a projects you could put this to good use? Just my 2 cents, - 30% for the taxes ya know. (laughing)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If my math is correct, a 6" x 6" x 8' beam, at $15 per bf, would be going for $360. That's quite an investment to just have it laying around.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

That would be had for some of us wood junkies to pass up, even with a tight budget. If it were me getting something in the 6×6 range would be so tempting.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Suppose no one's in the market for said beams, then what?

Unless you can use them, I'd pass on the deal.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

Just me, but I think of outside furniture and boats when I think Teak.. or one heck of a nice deck.. if you don't have one of those on your list of things to do..I think I would pass,, big money for an" IF".. I couldn't spend that kind of money just in case something came up.. wife would have a miss carriage or a stage coach.. either way I am in hot water.. papa


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

Id make sure they aren't checked. If so I wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

There are numerous species of Teak at many quality levels and prive levels. What is the teak you are considering? Is it Plantation teak (furniture use), Indian Teakl, Asian teak (marine applications)...etc?


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts all. He's got a bunch of these timbers. Man I just have this wood fetish that I can't shake. I literally had a hard time sleeping, just thinking about it. That's a real problem.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

30$ a BF where? Here is a link if you want to know what teak goes for. http://www.woodshop102.com/51.html

I've never seen teak posts are you sure they are teak? Teak usually comes in 5/4 or 8/4 sometimes. This had to be a special order. Why would someone order Teak Posts at 6" x6" x 8' is a question I'd ask him. Probably deck material so make sure it isn't treated and usually the deck lumber is not top quality or even close sometimes. I certainly wouldn't pay 15 BF for it.

Here is a link to some verified Teak pictures so you can compare and make sure it's not stained cedar. You gotta watch out, people will take you.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/teak.htm


----------



## Ply (Mar 21, 2013)

If you have a need for the stock then getting it half price is a deal.

Resale may be a chore, ask yourself why he didn't do it.

I wouldn't gamble with a tightened budget unless I could turn it into something besides beams to sell at a profit.

Just my opinion, and I have been wrong about more important things


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you can use it buy it, if not let it go, simple.


----------



## ArawakTeak (May 14, 2013)

If you're going to buy teak for resale then I'd say you're paying too much for it at $30.00 - that's practically full retail. I don't care if its Burmese teak or Teak from outer space…it's def. too much per bf.

The average retail price of teak should be between $18-$22/bf. Wholesale prices range from $10 to $15…Anything priced between retail and wholesale is an ok deal…I guess… :0)

Check this guy out, IF you're still interested. This post is kind of old… www.CaribTeak.com

Hope I'm not too late to advise…


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a friend who sells teak which is farmed in Costa Rica. I have been to his space, and have never seen a 6×6 post/beam. Nothing so big. I have seen some 2" x 10" (max) live edge rough sawn pieces. Those are few. It could be that this is salvaged wood, from an old forest, or illegally harvested wood. It also seems rather pricey. I don't recall what teak actually sells for but $30 a board foot seems outrageous. Furniture grade hardwoods are cheaper.

Something isn't passing the smell test here. Proceed with caution. Do some research.


----------



## ArawakTeak (May 14, 2013)

There is such thing has plantation teak producing 6×6's - All they do is take a 30 year old tree and square the log. Countries like India and China buy it like that since its cheap and their labor costs to mill it in to boards is even cheaper…


----------

